# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  O meu pequeno mundo de 58 Lt

## Victor Hugo Silva

Ola meus amigos,
vindo de um projecto maior e depois de ter reflectido em relação as contas da luz e do tempo que retirava a familia optei por comprar um nano e transferir todos os corais e alguns peixes e este e o resultado...
o panorama total


a zona tecnica





duas bombas de circulação de 300l/h cada



e outra de 450l/h 



os meus seres vivos












o meu camarão esta e limpar o peixe,esta cena foi uma sorte apanhar 






os meus corais

----------


## Cesar Pinto

podias te ter esfurçado um um pouco mais nessas fotos pois nao conseguiste trasmitir a beleza  nem as cores desse nano.
uma coisa eu posso garantir a todos ,está muito bonito

----------


## Rui Monge

Podias colocar o SETUP? Era interessante...
Cumps

----------


## Victor Hugo Silva

ola cesar 
as fotos que tenho sao mto grandes e nao consigo diminuir mas tou a gostar mto 
obrigado

----------


## Cesar Pinto

> fosse tudo na vida tao simples e belo como ter um aqua.


perguntaste como é que se reduzia as fotos, vai lá ver que eu expliqui-te como fazelo

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Um cirugião amarelo em 58lt de agua?... :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  Isso é que é qualidade de vida. :Admirado:

----------


## Victor Hugo Silva

oi Rui
o que posso dizer e que trenho duas pc de 18w a 50/50 de day light e actinica com dois leds de luz lunar
a filtragem é à base de chemi pure 
o escumadoré built in e é alimentado por uma bomba de 600l/h que tem uma uv de 11w 
duas bombas de circulaçao de 300l/h
uma bomba de 450l/h

e tenho um Coral Beauty Angelfish mais ou menos do mesmo tamanho e estao a dar-se mto bem... mas pq?

----------


## Victor Hugo Silva

novas fotos

----------


## Cesar Pinto

ja estamos melhor mas ainda nao está como deve de ser vamos lá a mostrar essa belesa

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> e tenho um Coral Beauty Angelfish mais ou menos do mesmo tamanho e estao a dar-se mto bem... mas pq?


Por nada,se o teu conceito de aquarofilista passa pelo egoismo de querer ter á força um anjo e um cirugião num penico de 58lt e depois chamar-lhe pequeno mundo... :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:  
Nem éra pra fazer mais nenhum comentario,mas como te fizeste de desentendido a perguntar pq...ólha desculpa qq coisinha. :Cool: 

PS-ólha ouvi dizer que a reeffdiscus tem lá uma barracuda espetacular,com jeitinho ainda é capaz de caber ai dentro. :SbSourire:

----------


## Victor Hugo Silva

"num penico de 58lt "
acho que nao tens nada a ver com issoe que certos comentarios deveriam ser evitados 
se nao gosta nao comenta e acho que devemos ficar por aqui com a conversa

----------


## João Lourenço

Realmente o peixe pode não viver bem em 58 litros de agua ,mas quem é ke pode dizer ke viva bem em 800 litros por exemplo so porque tem um pouco mais de agua ,sim porque comparar uma diferença de 750 litros para animais que na natureza tem um oceano não estou a ver ...se me disserem que não tem comida disponivel agora que não tem espaço ....

Ainda por cima chamar punico a um aquario que alguem mostra não acho correcto nem de bom tom ou então teremos punicos pequenos e talvez grandes sanitas ...

O melhor mesmo era realmente não responder ,mas como não alinho em certas feiras ...fica a minha ópinião.

Já agora tambem tenho um punico e uma sanita grande mas gosto mais do punico ... a sanita fica um dia para outra feira daquelas que muita gente gosta .

João lourenço

----------


## Victor Hugo Silva

pois tens razão se virmos o tamanho do oceano temos de fazer algumas manifs por causa de todos os aquarios tipo vasco da gama ou oceanarios???

----------


## Rúben Francisco

Olá
Acho que o teu aquario está muito bonito, tenho um igual e se Deus quiser um dia vai ficar assim bonito :yb663:  . Alem disso, só prova que existem nanos tão bonitos e com tanto sucesso com os aquas de maiores dimensões... :Pracima:  até acho estranho não te terem criticado pelo facto do aquario ser fechado( a mim mandaram-me logo pra cabeça  :yb624:  ).
Continua a por umas fotos com a evolução do aqua... Parabens

abraço 

Rúben

----------


## Victor Hugo Silva

ola Ruben a noite é quando evapora mais agua e é nesta altura em que eu abro o meu aqua ate para por o meu reactor de kalk

----------


## João Castelo

Victor,

O teu nano está muito bom.

Não ficavam aí nada mal uma xénias brancas. Além de te dar movimento ao aqua ajudava a exportar nitratos e fosfatos.

Parabéns. 

JC

----------


## Victor Hugo Silva

Para o Sr. Luis Carrilho quero que saiba que ate aceito criticas pois acho que algumas sao beneficas mas tambem acho que ninguem deve de ofender devido as suas opções de vida e acho que o Sr. nao vai dizer nada ao dono de um serra da estrela se o vir a passear ao sol num lindo dia de verao com  35º a sombra...
ficamos por aqui pois acho que ja expus a minha opinião em relação a certos comentarios e mais digo que se alguem tem algo para dizer eu tou aberto a opiniões mas sem ofender claro!

ja tenho se reparar por debaixo da eufilia tenho castanhas e brancas pequenas por isso nao se notam e tenho mais um pe junto a green star as fotos e que nao ajudam mto :Coradoeolhos: 
vou tentar colocar mais uma lamp pq acho que para os corais tem pouca luz e tenho ouvido que devemos ter 1w por Lt

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa tarde
O aquário está bonito e tem todo o ar de "respirar" saúde. Se pudesses disfarçar a cabeça motora que se vê nas fotografias sem lhe tirar rendimento é claro, ficaria ainda mais natural. Que tal para isso recorrer a espuma de poliuretano que moldas previamente ao formato que pretendes e "encaixas" qual carenagem na cabeça motora. Com o tempo os organismos incrustantantes, acabarão por dar o toque natural e ficara a parecer uma RV. Fica a sugestão.
Os peixes estão bonitos, muito embora o Zebrasoma flavensces e o Centropyge Bispinosos acabem por crescer e assim "venham reclamar" mais espaço, mas até lá e como se dão bem, o que de resto seria de esperar, vão nadando e embelezando o "pequeno" mundo. Um dia que necessitem de mais espaço, pois podes sempre fazer como eu que tenho um Zebrasoma flavensces que começou num mini reef de 30 litros ou pouco mais, e era uma "jóia"tão pequenina, foi crescendo e mudou para outro aquário, e depois para outro e agora está num de 500 litros e um dia irá mudar, se tudo correr bem, para um de vários metros cúbicos, e já está comigo há dois anos e meio, bem como um Calloplesiops altivelis, que também por lá passou bem pequenino.
Se de facto um dia chegares a alojar essas "jóias" noutro sistema maior, tens uma excelente opção no Centropyge acanthops que cresce pouco, é muito vivaço (tenho um muito mexido) e no Centropyge argi, ainda mais pequeno e igualmente mexido/vivaço, duas excelentes apostas para esse teu bonito mundo pequeno. Ambos comem algas muito embora não da mesma forma que um Zebrsoma. Fica sugestão bem como a informação sobre potenciais necessidades que dois dos bonitos peixes que tens, possam vir a ter.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Hugo

Tal como já foi referido e como já te disse pessoalmente, quer o anjo quer o zebrassoma são totalmente inadequados a esse aquario, até porque nenhum deles é pequeno, já tem ambos um bom tamanho.

Acho que nao se pode comparar de forma alguma o tamanho do oceano (até porque os peixes têm territórios limitados) com um aquario seja de que volume for, dessa forma nao existiria aquariofilia nem ninguem tinha animais domésticos.
Ainda assim temos que dar condições minimamente aceitáveis aos seres vivos que temos e tem que imperar o bom senso, e sem duvida um aquario de 58 litros para qualquer 1 desses 2 peixes não é aceitável, até porque o aquario está bastante preenchido.
Existem pessoas que vivem em cubiculos de 5 metros quadrados,vivem... nao podemos é dizer que vivem em condiçoes aceitaveis ou minimamente humanas.

Quanto ao aquario em si e vi-o ao vivo, está bastante bonito e cheio de cor, eu apenas compraria rocha morta natural ou rocha viva e substituia pela rocha que tens de ciclidios, ficava com certeza um aquario bem espectacular.

----------


## Pedro Miguel Peres

Victor,

Estou muito curioso de ver a evolução do teu nano, pois estive a ver exactamente o mesmo modelo de aquário. Contudo sem qualquer referência relativamente ao fabricante fiquei desconfiado do material, em especial do escumandor interno.

Como se está a portar com teus 5 peixes ! ! !

Atentamente,
Pedro Peres

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

> ola cesar 
> as fotos que tenho sao mto grandes e nao consigo diminuir mas tou a gostar mto 
> obrigado


Se ainda for a tempo, neste link vês como reduzir as fotos:

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....1034#post61034

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Deixo aqui um link para um tópico com as litragens mínimas aconselhaveis para manter tangs.

"Tang Policy" - reflexões

Há peixes para nanos e o zebrassoma e o anjo não o são.

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Para o Sr. Luis Carrilho quero que saiba que ate aceito criticas pois acho que algumas sao beneficas mas tambem acho que ninguem deve de ofender devido as suas opções de vida e acho que o Sr. nao vai dizer nada ao dono de um serra da estrela se o vir a passear ao sol num lindo dia de verao com  35º a sombra...
> ficamos por aqui pois acho que ja expus a minha opinião em relação a certos comentarios e mais digo que se alguem tem algo para dizer eu tou aberto a opiniões mas sem ofender claro!


Caro Victor,
Se há coisa que eu gosto é de poder dár os parabens ás pessoas quando vejo uma montagem bem planeada,equilibrada e com bom senso e infelizmente aqui não o posso fazer. :Admirado:  
A mim sempre me fez alguma confusão a leveza de espirito com que certas pessoas encaram as condições de vida que proporcionam aos seus animais,um aquario não é uma casa da Barbie é uma comunidade de seres vivos com necessidades próprias,pódes dár as voltas que deres que não me convences que há a minima logica em manter um cirugião e um anjo em 58lt de agua salgada :yb668:  ,até em agua doce isso é considerado um volume de agua pequeno e a comparação com o dono do serra da estrela tanbem não tem nexo,então por veres os erros dos outros achas que ficam mais desculpados os teus? :EEK!:  ...isso tem um nome,nivelar por baixo e é precisamente isso que deviamos evitar. :Admirado:  
Temos aqui o exemplo de um colega nosso com um aqua de 750lt que está na contigencia de trocar de aqua para um maior(atenção,maior),mas entendeu que os seus animais não ficariam bem num aqua de 300lt durante algumas semanas enquanto não concretiza a troca e deixando o seu egoismo pessoal de lado e pensando no bem estar dos animais,resolveu com alguma tristeza que teria que os vender,este é o espirito do verdadeiro aquarofilista e não o do tipo que quer á força ter um aqua com os peixinhos do filme Nemo para mostrar aos amigos.
Ainda pensei em te pedir desculpa,mas estaria a ser cinico uma vez que reeitero na integra as criticas que fiz e o facto de te teres feito de desentendido tanbem não ajudou. :yb668:  
Reafirmo que manter um YT e um anjo num aqua destas dimensões é uma aberração e pela minha parte estamos conversados,se neste forum só se póde intervir para fazer elogios e bater palmas,terei que repensar a minha participação aqui. :Admirado:

----------


## Victor Hugo Silva

a critica quando e justa ate e saudavel e eu aceito mas nunca de uma forma  ofensiva,como ja disse se nao gostas nao comentas ou comentas mas sem ofender, e nao admito a ninguem que me ofenda e ainda queira ficar com razão isto tudo começou com o facto de ter peixes grandes no meu aqua os quais pretendo trocar por outros mais pequenos a seu tempo mas o sr. tinha de dar o seu comentariozinho triste e sem qualquer nivel!seja feliz com essa sua forma de estar perante os outros  :yb624: 

ola Pedro Peres podemos combinar para ca vires ver com os teus olhos como funciona...

----------


## MarioMarques

Pensei bastante se deveria comentar esta discussão.
Aqui ficam os 2cents.
Eu tenho quase o dobro da litragem, e tenho neste momento 2 ocelaris e 3 chromis, é certo que gostava de ter outros peixes, mas até para estes começo a achar que 100 e poucos litros é pouco.
Os peixes que tens em 58 litros no meu aqua sentir-se-iam numa qualquer mansão, em vez de um T0? Não me parece... Mas as opiniões valem o que valem e a minha não será com toda a certeza a mais afiançada, é contudo muito ponderada.

----------


## Victor Hugo Silva

ola Pedro Nuno Ferreira eu tou a pensar em realojar os meus meninos mas para isso tenho de esperar para poder trocar por outros

eu nao me fico chateado com as opiniões das outras pessoas mas so fico chateado quando me ofendem!em relação aos peixes grandes vou tentar resolver o mais breve possivel mas ate la eles ficam no meu pequeno mundo aquatico de 58 Lt que parecem mto bem!

----------


## Rui Monge

Eu só gostava de perceber em que sitio estão essas ofensas tao graves.... É que não as consigo ver.... Serei o unico???  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## Victor Hugo Silva

Nao sao assim tao graves mas acho que nao e assim tao grave ao ponto de chamar PENICO ao meu aqua.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Não queria ter de banir a palavra PENICO de poder aparecer como palavra decente do nosso dicionário. Tanto mais, que em certas circunstâncias a palavra PENICO até pode ser divertida  :Coradoeolhos: 


Vamos interpretar o termo como um nome de brincadeira usado para caracterizar o nano do Victor. O termo utilizado, não foi feliz. 

Além do mais, não desisti ainda de um dia vir a ter um _Penico_  :yb624:

----------


## Rui Monge

> Nao sao assim tao graves mas acho que nao e assim tao grave ao ponto de chamar PENICO ao meu aqua.


"O barrete só serve a quem quer"

Acredita que o seu aquário é um penico? Se não, então porque razão se revolta assim tanto com este comentário?
Quando se colocam fotos e o setup do aquário no fórum, já é sabido que nos estamos a sujeitar à avaliação dos outros membros, seja ela boa ou má, correcta ou incorrecta. Se expôs a sua opinião e até estão lá belas fotografias do seu aquário, não tem com que se preocupar. 
Todas as pessoas deste fórum sabem avaliar por si mesmas aquilo que vêm e lêm.
O seu aquário é um belo aquário na minha opinião. Relativamente aos peixes já conhece os vários pontos de vista. 
Já chega de picardias. 

Cumprimentos a todos. :Palmas:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Já agora só pra clarificar,quando falei em penico foi a fazer a analogia a algo que leva pouco volume de liquido e não como referencia a qq coisa suja,mál cheirosa ou desagradavél. :yb668:  
Se a palavra foi entendida como ofensiva,péço desculpa,mas apenas por isso. :Cool:

----------


## António Paes

Tudo esclarecido, siga a conversa.

----------


## Victor Hugo Silva

foi isso que entendi!
Desculpas aceites!

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

O teu aquário está muito giro. Parabéns! Em relação aos peixes, também acho acertado venderes esses peixes e com o dinheiro que ganhares com eles podes comprar peixes que não cresçam tanto. Existem muitos peixes mais pequenos e bem coloridos que podes comprar. 

Vai pondo fotos, para vermos a evolução do aquario.

Um abraço,
Hélder Quinzico

----------


## Rogerio_Araujo

*Belo aquario Parabens* :Palmas:

----------


## Dean Mark Figueira

Boas Victor 

Parabens está muito bonito o teu aqua .

Um Abraço  :SbOk:

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola vitor :Olá: 
ha pouco a acrescentar ao que ja foi dito, mas gostei 
muito desse aquario. pena serem tao pequenos.
deveria de haver de 100 litros :Vitoria:  
acho que o teu layout esta bem feito, (ta tipo o meu :Coradoeolhos:  )
um granda abraco e boas evolucoes :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Torres

> Victor,
> 
> O teu nano está muito bom.
> 
> Não ficavam aí nada mal uma xénias brancas. Além de te dar movimento ao aqua ajudava a exportar nitratos e fosfatos.
> 
> Parabéns. 
> 
> JC



Importam-se de me esclarecer o k sao xenias?
Desculpem o incomodo...

Bem fantastico... Acredita k ando a ver esse aquario, ando a pensar se faço um a medida se compro este, na loja dizem k esta e a melhor opçao devido ao preço reduzido e a n ser necessario levar uma sump!!!
Mas não tem 58litros,tem mais, pois a parte tecnica tmb conta... O k tas achar do aqua? Quanto a tampa,ele tem ventiladores,ne? Aquece mto?

O k me aconselhas?
vi-o por 250,compras te mais barato?
Abraço e parabéns  :SbOk5: 




> oi Rui
> o que posso dizer e que trenho duas pc de 18w a 50/50 de day light e actinica com dois leds de luz lunar
> a filtragem é à base de chemi pure 
> o escumadoré built in e é alimentado por uma bomba de 600l/h que tem uma uv de 11w 
> duas bombas de circulaçao de 300l/h
> uma bomba de 450l/h
> 
> e tenho um Coral Beauty Angelfish mais ou menos do mesmo tamanho e estao a dar-se mto bem... mas pq?



No total ele tem 4 lampadas,ne? 2 T5 e 2 actinicas,ou tou enganado?
Eu sou inexperiente nisto... E necessario tanta bomba de ar num aquario com esta litragem?

Obrigado, a tua ajuda sera importante

----------


## Filipe Simões

Onde é que se consegue comprar um aquario destes, e por que valor?

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Sr. Eng. Aquarista Filipe :HaEbouriffe:  , vê lá se é isto:

http://www.aquaplante.com/default.aspx

----------


## Filipe Simões

Pedro, nesse site apenas vi o da redsea Max, mas este aquario nao me parece esse, ou é?

----------


## MarioMarques

Ai só está o da Red Sea, o da JAD ninguem sabe onde arranjar????
É assim tão dificil?

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Oops, tens razão este é mais pequeno. Desculpa a confusão :Whistle:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

felipe quando vieres cá eu levo-te a ver onde vendem,para quem conhece a loja aqui fica o nome (ruimar damaia) e na (fishplanet benfica)
nao te esqueças da minha encomenda porque senao nao há :SbBiere5:   para ninguem :yb624:   :yb624: 
hááááááá e o preço ronda os 250€
e se quizeres ver esse ao vivo eu posso falar com o meu primo (vitor hugo ) e damos um saltinho lá a casa dele

----------


## Filipe Simões

combinado cesar, na proxima semana devo ir a LX  :Smile:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> combinado cesar, na proxima semana devo ir a LX


Ai vens.............. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  vou estar atento a tua xegada :SbSourire2:

----------


## Filipe Simões

com um SixPack não marcos?

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> com um SixPack não marcos?


Como quizeres :SbSourire2:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

marcos ouviste falar em :SbBiere5:  tambem queres :SbSourire2:  
quantos mais melhor,se quizerem pode ser lá em casa

----------


## Paulo Torres

> Ai só está o da Red Sea, o da JAD ninguem sabe onde arranjar????
> É assim tão dificil?



Ola! Olha podes adquirir este aqua na aquaplante por 250, ou na fishplanet em benfica também por 250 com a oferta de 4kg de sal...
Eu tmb tive a ver este aqua mas desisti da ideia vou antes montar um de raiz, e mais viavel!!!
O da redSea e excelente quem poder comprar aconselho vivamente, mas sao 1000!

Cumprimentos

----------

